# Convertidor para bici de 12 a 36V



## arcinformat (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola colegas del foro. Me sería interesante y de gran ayuda si alguien ha desarrollado algun inversor dc-dc que permita elevar la tensión de una batería de 12V a 36V para ser utilizada en una bici eléctrica que normalmente utiliza 3 baterias de 12V 10A.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2010)

¿Que pretendes, cargar la bici eléctrica cuesta abajo?

Igual la dinamo es un alternador y puedes usar un transformador con todos los "peros"; frecuencia y tensión variables.


----------



## arcinformat (Nov 3, 2010)

Lo que quiero es utilizar un sola batería de mayor capacidad de corriente de 12V en sustitucion de 3 que utiliza la bici, para lo que sería necesario utilizar un con vertidor que eleve el voltaje a 36V y soporte un consumo de unos 400W. Es probable que se pueda realizar modificando una UPS o tal vez una fuenta ATX. Bueno no tengo experiencia al respecto y agradecería cualquier ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Arcinformat , podrías modificar una UPS , esas si parten desde 12 V para elevarlo a 110 o 220 , tendrías que rebobinarle el transformador y rectificar . La fuente de PC no te serviría , salvo los díodos de 12 V . . .  que para 36 V no se si andarían , salvo ponerlos en serie . . . .

¿ El motor es el de las mini scooters eléctricas ?

Otra posibilidad es rebobinar el motorcito , aunque no se si esos carbones-escobillas soportarían 3 veces más corriente.

Saludos !


----------



## seaarg (Nov 3, 2010)

Busca las varias fuentes smps que hay en el foro para potencias de auto. Van a ser un poco mas simples aun ya que queres un voltaje simple.

Eso si, te voy adelantando que lograr 400W no es sencillo, en cuanto a bobinado del trafo. Ademas, para tener 10 amperes vas a tener que usar otros diodos de salida que los que hay en todas las fuentes, excepto los de la de luciperro.

Ejemplo: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Busca las varias fuentes smps que hay en el foro para potencias de auto. Van a ser un poco mas simples aun ya que queres un voltaje simple.
> 
> Eso si, te voy adelantando que lograr 400W no es sencillo, en cuanto a bobinado del trafo. Ademas, para tener 10 amperes vas a tener que usar otros diodos de salida que los que hay en todas las fuentes, excepto los de la de luciperro.
> 
> ...


 

Fijate que vive en Cuba , por eso menciono poner los díodos de 12 V de las fuentes de PC en serie . . . para ellos es dificilísimo conseguir componentes , la gran mayoría es reciclando 

Saludos  !


----------



## arcinformat (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias por los links que me dieron. Trataré de estudiar los diseños y ver que pasa con los componentes. La bici usa motor trifasico


----------



## seaarg (Nov 3, 2010)

Si dosmetros, vi eso y me imagine la situacion. Los diodos puede usar los de las fuentes de PC tranquilamente, es mas, puede hasta poner paralelos para soportar el amperaje.

De no conseguir mosfets, tambien se puede reemplazarlos por bipolares de fuente de PC, aunque quiza con menor rendimiento.

El motor es trifasico? tiene su controlador asumo. cierto?


----------



## edeldj (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola colegas del foro. Ante todo y muchos ya me conocen de este mismo foro soy Cubano y estoy en la misma situación con la Bici, ahora estoy en España.
Estando en cuba experimenté varios DC-DC la primera prueba fue con un Backup, UPS o como se dice aquí en España: Un SAI.
Pues como todos saben la mayoría de estos dispositivos elevan de 12 VDC utilizando una batería aproximadamente de 7 A, logrando una tensión de salida de 120v en el caso de América y a 230 en Europa y otras zonas.
Pues rebobiné el secundario para 36 volt y calculando aproximadamente 12 A pues como aquí obtendría una onda alterna mas bien cuadrada necesito rectificar, lo hice con un puente de diodos de 25 a alto suicheo, aunque no es necesario porque allí solo tenia 60 Hz con un poco de ruido en aproximadamente a 1 kHz. Y al final en paralelo 1 condensador electrolítico de 6800 mF a 63v, cambié los MOSFET de potencia para lograr algo mas lo cual me dio resultado con una batería de coche de 12v 75 Ah. Funcionaba bien pero como conseguí 3 baterías para la bici esto lo discontinué cogiendo componentes para otras cosas.
Mas adelante caí en lo mismo pero esta vez mi experimento fue con el circuito de una planta de audio de potencia de 700 W mono que se utilizaba para un sub bajo. La fuente interna que tenia era de 12v a +-35 volt aproximadamente 5 A lo cual fasie los dos secundarios de dicha fuente y logre duplicar su intensidad. como no disponía ni de tiempo pues mi visita allí en cuba ya se acortaba lo deje a medias. Y justo ahora estoy en las mismas me dan noticias que la bici se quedo sin baterías otra vez así que la solución es hacer aquí un DC-DC converter y enviarlo por DHL a cuba pues aunque parezca raro allí en cuba esas baterías de 12v 10 Ah no existen. Lograr 10 A en una fuente conmutada a una tensión DC de 36 voltios les aseguro no es nada difícil así que quien se quiera sumar a esto  me contacte y hacemos experimentos en linea, pues en casa tengo todo lo necesario para esto. Pero si compartimos ideas las cosas saldrán mejor. Quiero lograr un DC-DC 12 V 36 V 10 A lo mas eficiente y ligero posible.
ya estoy en eso. Tengo el toroide, y todo lo necesario. Solo me queda limar algo que gracias a los del foro lo lograre.

saludos
Mario Edel Cabrera Suri


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 17, 2012)

Me parece que están errados. ¿ Dice que el motor es trifásico? ¿En corriente continua? Posiblemente tenga tres bobinados y cada uno funciones a 12 v como si fuera un motor paso a paso. Bué, si no estudian bien el proceso del motor es difícil sacar conclusiones. Porque con escobillas y tres bobinas...
Probaron de hacer andar el motor con 36 v ? ¿Anda?


----------



## edeldj (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola mis saludos nuevamente.no se si an visto esto en detalles pero yo e tenido que reparar muchos Drivers parea estos Motores,exacatmente como dices el motor es trifacico y por demas utilisan varias referencias a traves de sensores magneticos montados en le propio motor.pero el convertidor se utilisaria para alimentar solo el circuito de control (driver motor Dc 36V)que no es mas que un circuito PWM.asi que la entarda de ese controlador es solo dos cables un negativo y un positivo que serian los cables que van conectados a las 3 baterias de 12v 10A conectadas en serie para lograr los 36 V de alimentacion de dicho control.
le enviare fotos y esquema de este circuito utilisado en las bicicletas lectricas,sillas de rueda electricas,carriolas,carretillas elevadoras y otros.anteriormente las primeras bicicletas electricas y otros dispocitivos ya mencionados solo operaban con un motor de Corriente continua de dos polos - y + utilisando tambien un PWM con control de aceleracion magnetico con varios mosfet a la salida que solo controlaba el Positivo o el negativo segun el Fabricante,esto nunca fue tan eficiente.por tal razon y otras no mencionadas se dio  apaso de circuitos capaces de alimentar motores 3 F.
Estos circuitos controladores de motores como casi todos emplean varias entradas de sensores como son.acelerador casi siempre magnetico,sensor de manillas de freno para cuando frenes aunque llever el acelerador en una posicion cortar la corriente instantaneamente al motor para que no actue la fueza del motor con el sitema de frenos.


Buno nada.que solo se necesita una fuente de corriente directa + Y - para alimentar el control del motor. de toda esas funciones de controlar el motor trifacico se encarga este circuito
Saludoss a todos



Exactamente todo se basa en estudiar bien el caso,ya estudiado opino en este foro nunca en mi vida e visto que para alimentar ni un motor paso a pasa ni otro se utilisen 3 fuentes diferentes ademas los motores trifacicos son de corriente alterna o pulsatoria lo cual para esto ya hay de sobra circuitos controladores y no solo en estas bicicletas sino que hasta en la parte industrial hoy en dia para casi todo el control de motores acincronicos AC se utilisan estor Drivers que se llaman variadores de frecuencia,inverter.que lo primero que hacen es rectificar las 3 fase para lograr corriente directa despues filtrada y solo + y - incluso hay muchos que ya se alimentan con 1 sola face (neutro y face) aunque los hay igual de 380v AC que se alimentantan fase a fase pero igual el objetivo es lograr DC + y - y luego con esto se controlaria an los motores atraves de un circuito d epotencia IGBT mas una pequeña fuente que alimenta el circuito de control que es el encargaro de variar muchos parametros como es la frecuencia,tiempo de aceleracion,des aceleracion,set de datos del motor para su proteccion,centido de giro y muchos parametros mas pero esto lo hace el circuito que se alimeta con DC.
De estos variadores de frecuencia e reparado muchos,los e fafricado de forma discreta y con sus IGBT de potencia e experimetado amplificadores de audio los cuales e octenido muy buenos resurtados.


----------



## alexispcb (Abr 27, 2012)

este tema es para mi muy interesante, quisiera saber si se a probado la solucion del dc dc tipo booster, 12 a 36V o 12 a 48V, me imagino q sea mas eficiente q los sistemas q se han descrito aca



disculpen, soy nuevo en el foro, no me presente antes d tomar el tema, estoy trabajando estos temas de los dc dc  y he tenido resultados trabajando con pequenas potencias, quisiera llegar ha hacer un dc dc de 12  a  36V con el objetivo de eliminar del sistema dos baterias.Esto no seria tarea fasil, ya q un sistema puede llegar a consumir aproximadamente 800w de las baterias, para llegar a consumir esta misma potencia desde una sola bateria de 12V tendriamos q manejar corrientes de hasta 60A, esto seria suponiendo un dc dc con una alta eficiencia.


----------



## alexispcb (Abr 30, 2012)

Otro tema en cuestion seria conectar bombillos de 12V en lugar de los de 36V, para reducir el voltaje desde 36V hasta 12V con una corriente aproximada d 3A, tengo la duda de q tipo d DC DC usar, la buck converter o la flyback, si alguien en este foro tiene un proyecto parecido y quiere debatir el tema conmigo lo agradeceria


----------



## jco7kd (Jul 12, 2012)

hola a todos en el foro. También soy de Cuba.
Me interesa mucho el tema que se trata y estoy en lo mismo desde hace un tiempo, solo que para poder encaminar mi diseño desconozco datos que me son de vital importancia y es el consumo (en Amperes) del motor en arranque y después que ya está en marcha.
Lo posteado anteriormente sobre el funcionamiento de los motores en este tipo de bici estoy de acuerdo totalmente, son trifásicos (logrando las fases gracias a tres amplificadores de corriente a base de mosfets, dos cada uno y gobernados por un circuito integrado que los excita regularmente siguiendo el orden de cada fase y chequeado por sensores hall instalados en el interior del propio motor)
En principio todo esto de que sea trifásico y se logre es gracias a la caja reguladora que alberga toda la electrónica necesaria tanto de control como de potencia. Por eso es que se alimenta solo con DC.
Recuerden, necesito los consumos pico y de funcionamiento normal del motor.
Gracias a todos, compartiendo ideas así se aprende mas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno eres tu el unico que se encuentra en frente del motor y poder relizar las pruebas tanto en vacio como en carga, durante el arranque y en pleno regimen.


----------



## edeldj (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola a todos nuevamente edel dj los saluda.el objetivo de este circuito que antes mencione era para sustituir las 3 baterias de 12 voltios 10 amp conectadas en serie para lograr los 36 volt con que se alimenta la bici especificamente estos 36volt pasan al circuito controlador el cual en sus modulos de potencia utiliza unos mosfet.de estas bici las hay con motor DC de dos polos y las mas modernas o segun el fabricante si son trifacicos,al interios del motor se introducen varios cables 3 de ellos son las facer y los demas se utilisan para unos sensores magneticos de referencia para establecer un laso de control en tiempo real.no es necesario saber que corriente demanda en el arranque pues el circuito consta con un sistema de proteccion el que evita dar golpes bruscos de corriente al motor es decir tien una rampa de aceleracion ajustable,tambien tien un sistema de seguridad con unos micro interructores conectados  alas manillas de freno para que automaticamente al frenar no se batan las fuerzas es decir la d elas bandas o sitema de freno con el campo magnetico del motor.por ello es muy importante verificar en estas bici si el sistema funciona correctamente.disculpen me salga un poco del tema DC Dc converter 12-36 pero antes queria retocar parte del funcionamineto de estos circuitos de control.incluso hay algunos que almantener el acelerador un x tiempo en una posicion memorizan el dato de aceleracion y puedes soltar el manillar,este dato se borra y queda en cero una vez actuado el freno o en un cambio brusco del acelerador.
como ya en el foro saben soy cubano.
tengo un dc dc converter montado y espero probarlo el proximo mes cuando vaya a cuba lo ensamble aqui en españa.no fue mucho lo que hice pues desmonte una etapa de potencia amplificadora de esas que usan en los coches para el audio.la primera parte de esta etapa es un dc-dc converter en este caso elevaba de 12 voltios a 32v lo que hice fue cambiar el toroide y calibre del alambre manteniendo las mismas vueltas del primario.y de igual forma agregue 1,8 espiras mas en el secundario,agregue dos mosfet mas por braso.mantube sin tocar el circuito de control hast ahora aqui las puebas las e echo con una bombilla de 400w36 voltios exactamente esta BOMBILLA HALÓGENA BI-PIN H164664 G6,35 18X57 36V 400W que se utiliza en los retropriyectores.esta billaba con batante intencidad cuando colocaba el voltimetro en los polos de la bombilla se caia la tencion de 37volt que inicialmete tenia a 34,67v,los mosfet no se calientan nada.utilizo una bateria de 12volt 75 A de coche.ahora solo me queda cortar la placa para dejar solo el ciercuito de la fuente y separar lo que es el amplificador de audio.subire fotos de antes y despues.
saludos esto es una idea para el que no este muy practico en fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## alexispcb (Jul 12, 2012)

he hecho algunas mediciones con un amperimetro analogico y el consumo maximo registrado es de 20A, esta claro q*UE* los picos instantaneos no se registran pero es algo con lo q*UE* se pudiera empezar
Creo q*UE* la idea de edeldj esta muy buena pero creo q*UE* le va a faltar potencia en el arranque.
En caso de funcionar este experimento, se deberia mejorar la eficiencia todo lo q*UE* se pueda, para esto tengo alguna experiencia y estoy dispuesto a ayudar todo lo q*UE* sea necesario, quizas me falta un poco de desicion con la topologia a usar y esta pudiera obtenerse del experimento de edeldj


----------



## edeldj (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola sin falta mañana subire unas fotos ele squema no porque como les comente utiliso el mismo circuito de convertidos de la propia planta de audio que ya esta diuceñada para alimentarce con 12 voltios y convierte a 32 volt doble devanado para lograr los -32 y los +32 esta etapa d epotencia la compre en una tienda de segunda mano y decia canal dañado unos de los datos que vi antes de comprarla fue que el fucible que tenia era de 40 amp lo que me demostraba que su fuente era potente ademas como ante explique varie el tranfo y agregue 2 mosfet dos por brazos.
busca aqui mismo en otros foros y encontraras un dc-dc converter de 12v 48 volt solo tienes que variar el secundario y listo.
saludos


----------



## ralba (Ago 29, 2012)

edeldj dijo:


> Hola colegas del foro. Ante todo y muchos ya me conocen de este mismo foro soy Cubano y estoy en la misma situación con la Bici, ahora estoy en España.
> Estando en cuba experimenté varios DC-DC la primera prueba fue con un Backup, UPS o como se dice aquí en España: Un SAI.
> Pues como todos saben la mayoría de estos dispositivos elevan de 12 VDC utilizando una batería aproximadamente de 7 A, logrando una tensión de salida de 120v en el caso de América y a 230 en Europa y otras zonas.
> Pues rebobiné el secundario para 36 volt y calculando aproximadamente 12 A pues como aquí obtendría una onda alterna mas bien cuadrada necesito rectificar, lo hice con un puente de diodos de 25 a alto suicheo, aunque no es necesario porque allí solo tenia 60 Hz con un poco de ruido en aproximadamente a 1 kHz. Y al final en paralelo 1 condensador electrolítico de 6800 mF a 63v, cambié los MOSFET de potencia para lograr algo mas lo cual me dio resultado con una batería de coche de 12v 75 Ah. Funcionaba bien pero como conseguí 3 baterías para la bici esto lo discontinué cogiendo componentes para otras cosas.
> ...


 
Hola Edel estoy en tu misma situqacion con la bici electrica en Cuba jejeje si logras hacer ese convertidor te ruego te comuniques conmigo por *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editeron El **Mensaje@Politicas.com* o que lo publiques en este foro, de todas formas si logro hacer algo funcional yo lo publicare tambien aca.

Saludosssssss


----------



## opli (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola Ojo estas fuentes están pensadas para obtener tenciones simétricas +35V 0 -35V tenéis que modificar los diodos rectificadores en el secundario para obtener solo una tensión de +35V, si cogéis  solo los +35v y masa,  el transformador lo mas probable es que se sature y no funcione bien.La modificación es bastante simple el lado del -35V tenéis que invertir la polaridad del diodo y la salida unirla con la de +35V y listtra cosa que hay que mirar es donde esta el punto de control del circuito PWM o laso de realimentación de control de la tención, si esta  entre masa y positivo no hay que modificar nada, pero si esta entre + y – de la salida el negativo hay que conectarlo a masa.saludos


----------



## edeldj (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok amigos justamente fue eso.la salida de -32 le inverti el diodo para que diera +32 los dos positivos los uni y saque negativo del del centro del tranformados como es muy normal,tube que poner un transistor mas por brazo al circuito d epotencia pero el nucle no se satura eso si al no tener espacio para unas espiras mas el circuito de la bici lo alimento con 32 volt en vez de 36 y hasta ahora marcha de lujo,el circuito PWM del control d ela bici es decir no la potencia sino el control trabaja con 12v y 5v por lo que alimentarlo con 32 no lo afecto en nada aunque noto mas lento el motor como es muy logico.
un saludo desde Ciego Montero  Palmira Cuba


----------



## opli (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola Para obtener esa pequeña diferencia extra de 4V no necesitas de rebobinar el transformador basta que modifiques el lazo de control del circuito regulador PWM seguro que tiene una resistencia en serie fija, si la sustituyes por un potenciómetro podrás regular la tención de salida del inverso y ganar unos cuantos voltio extra.saludos


----------



## mijail (Dic 11, 2012)

Lo que pasa en Cuba es que las baterias te pueden salir casi tan caras como la bici, y en las tiendas no las venden, es decir, hay que comprarlas en el black-market, por eso es que "nosotros" (soy cubano too), buscamos estas alternativas.

También tuve esa idea del convertidor y mi amigo google me remitió a este gran foro. Estuve estudiando el hilo y vi los diagramas que han posteado, pero me gustaría saber si alguien tiene alguno que no requiera de circuitos integrados, porque eso aquí no ha llegado, jejeje, nada que estan más dificiles de conseguir que las baterías.

Otra cosa, también agradecería si alguien me pudiera explicar cómo ocurre este proceso de conversión, es decir, las fases por las que hay que transitar para llevar los 12v a 36v dc dc, o por lo menos que me de algún link o referencia que explique esto.

Agradecido por sus respuestas y saludos.


----------



## edeldj (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola Saludos a Todos.Les comento que como tu yo soy cubano pero bueno Trabajo en España.ya Hace tiempo que tengo ese sitema en la Bici de Mi mujer que cada dia la utilisa para llevar mis dos niños  a la escuela.en mi caso utilice el DC/DC Converter de un Amplificador de Coche y solo tube que modificar el Tranfo y agregar 2 transistores mas .
si tienes algun esquema en especifico y necesitas algun IC me lo comentas y te lo llevo a cuba sin coste aguno.
Saludos.


----------



## nekoland (Dic 12, 2012)

Edel, este hilo lo noto muy frio. mira, yo estoy en las mismas tengo una FORZA de 360W y estoy probando opciones y adentrandome por primera vez en los SMPS de las pruebas que he hecho te dire lo siguiente

1- se puede usar un UPS (SAI como tu le dices) solo es nesesario cambiar el secundario del transformador quitandole vueltas, en algunos casos hay que quitarle todo el secundario y volverlo a enrollar con un calibre mayor, solo es nesesario puentear el sircuito para que siempre active la salida de 110vAc buscar el comparador de voltage de referencia y cambiar la resistencia, generalmente es un divisor de voltage formado por dos Rs el trafo devestar bobinado para 30vAC luego rectificas y listo...
esto me funciona PERO pesa mucho se calienta un poco  ocupa espacio y no es muy eficiente.

2- ahora estoy montando un steep up con TL494 (muy comun aqui) y otro con pic18F648A por ahora solo puedo encender un led estoy trabado en el calculo del transformador (solo tome datos de diferentes circuitos posteados anteriormente)

Asi que si aun te interesa el tema podemos seguir el hilo y resolver esto


----------



## edeldj (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola Socio lo que comente en una ocasion acerca del Sai es decir el UPS fue solo para un Llegue pues estaba contra el tiempo y no tenia otro escape,tal como dices es bastante pesado,se calienta y no es tan eficiente.de verdad yo lo coji tood ya echo pues comente que utilice una amplificador de Coche,de este el DC/DC que trabaja con un KA494AP,este tambien lo encuentras en las fuentes de PC.y los Mosfet que utilizo son los 50N06 4 por cada lado aunque con 2 vas sobrado que serian 4 en total. a estos como Driver  2sa1260.y para rectificar los diodos de fuente de pc que sean mallor de 600w te doy estos terminos poco tecnicos porque se que alli hay que utilizar lo que aparezca.aqui te envio una foto de una etapa que compre aqui que exactamente igual a la que huso alli en Cuba. 
ahora intentaba subir unas imagenes y me dice que son muy grandes tendre que convertirlas


----------



## ralba (Dic 12, 2012)

edeldj dijo:


> Hola Socio lo que comente en una ocasion acerca del Sai es decir el UPS fue solo para un Llegue pues estaba contra el tiempo y no tenia otro escape,tal como dices es bastante pesado,se calienta y no es tan eficiente.de verdad yo lo coji tood ya echo pues comente que utilice una amplificador de Coche,de este el DC/DC que trabaja con un KA494AP,este tambien lo encuentras en las fuentes de PC.y los Mosfet que utilizo son los 50N06 4 por cada lado aunque con 2 vas sobrado que serian 4 en total. a estos como Driver  2sa1260.y para rectificar los diodos de fuente de pc que sean mallor de 600w te doy estos terminos poco tecnicos porque se que alli hay que utilizar lo que aparezca.aqui te envio una foto de una etapa que compre aqui que exactamente igual a la que huso alli en Cuba.
> ahora intentaba subir unas imagenes y me dice que son muy grandes tendre que convertirlas



Hola a todos les cuento que intente hacer un step up con un tl494 y 2 mosfet de 40 amp cada uno, todo funciono bien en vacio, la bici con la rueda trasera en el aire, pero cuando me monte y acelere se quemaron los mosfet en un santiamen, hasta alli llegaron las pruebas, si tienen algun circuito que funcione bien favor de postearlo.

Un saludos de Ralba


----------



## nekoland (Dic 13, 2012)

cuando termine de probar el circuito que estoy haciendo lo subo, basicamente es un medio-puente a lazo abierto con un Pic como oscilador, mas adelante implemento la retroalimentacion del PWM. por ahora se puede usar en mi idea el TL494 o un pic porque basicamente cumpliran la misma funcion (el pic 16f628A tiene pwm y dos comparadores analogicos ademas de Vref para compara.)

ya lo probe en la configuracion de flayback y puedo encender unos leds pero el mosfet se calienta porque el trafo esta mal calculado y enrollado, en la medida que funcione lo voy subiendo, la idea de utilizar un pic es para que en la proxima version suplantar la caja reguladora que trae de fabrica y alimentar directamente el motor con el pic , pero no nos adelantemos tanto... primero hay que obtener los 36V 

tengo dudas el el calculo de los trafos, en un post de este mismo foro hay un circuito que tiene un primario de 2+2 vueltas del lado de los 12v, puedo utilizar esto como base de dalculo para el mio?

no se donde conseguir las formulas para calcular trafos de ferritas, tengo un programa que lo calcula (tambien esta el link en este foro) pero no se si es confiable, me gustaria poder calcularlo a mano


----------



## nekoland (Dic 17, 2012)

aun no logro que funcione eficientemente, ya obtengo los 36v pero no se como calcular correctamente el transformador, alguiem me puede explicar algun metodo para determinar la cantidad de espiras del primario?

asumo que a partir de este dato y conociendo voltage y corriente de salida puedo determinar calibres y cantidad de vueltas del secundario


----------

